# T5 from PCF



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone got T5 from PCF? I still didn't get and when I called I was told that they cannot issue duplicate until Mar 21 and it will cost $5.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I haven't received mine either. They are always slow to send out T5s.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

PCF rep told me that if I do CRA Autofill on one of 3rd party tax soft, I can see T5 info... So, I tried it... and I found T5 from Tangerine, PT and 1 from CIBC. T5 from PCF and 1 from CIBC were missing.... So looks like they didn't even send T5's to CRA....


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't forget the PCF T5 says CIBC Direct Banking Division. It won't say PCF anywhere on it.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I tried CRA auto-fill and got T5s from Tangerine and Questrade, but nothing from either PCF or CIBC.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> Don't forget the PCF T5 says CIBC Direct Banking Division. It won't say PCF anywhere on it.


So did you get it or not? I git fron CIBC 2 T5s by mail (one for Saving acc and one for GIC interest). CRA auto-fill displayed only T5 for Sav account and nothing for PCF


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I got it some time ago... one of the first to come.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes - I received mine on March 8. CIBC Direct Banking


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gibor said:


> (one for Saving acc and *one for GIC interest*)


See thread: Where are PC Financial deposits stored?. The info I got from the CDIC was that the savings accounts are with CIBC -- hence the "CIBC Direct Banking" T5 that I got.

However the GICs are done through somebody else. gibor that might explain why you aren't seeing the slip associated with the GIC interest.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

We got our T5 from PCF at least three weeks ago.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Strange ... some people didn't get it, some got last week, some got long time ago :frown:

If I don't get it, I'll just add manually all my interests and will enter....


btw, those who got PCF T5, do you see it if you doing auto-fill?


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 3, 2015)

Got mine at least a week ago.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It may well be that mailings are done in bunches at different times. It is only March 14th after all, but yes, if a T5 slip is still missing by the end of the month, check again on MyAccount and if it is not there either, then just add up the numbers manually from statements.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> then just add up the numbers manually from statements.


 The only problem here, that last year I had similar issue with T5 from CIBC, and when I got it, somehow Box 13 and my manually calculated interest didn't much  , it was off by around $20 or so....

Another issue, in Turbotax I can enter interest if I physically have T5 or enter when "there is no T slip" ... not sure if there is any difference...


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

PCF account statements only go back to February 2015, so if adding manually you'll be missing one month, unless you can guess what your interest was for January 2015.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

gibor said:


> Strange ... some people didn't get it, some got last week, some got long time ago :frown:
> 
> If I don't get it, I'll just add manually all my interests and will enter....
> 
> ...


Yes, I have used Studio Tax.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

nathan79 said:


> PCF account statements only go back to February 2015, so if adding manually you'll be missing one month, unless you can guess what your interest was for January 2015.


You can call PCF and they will provide that amount.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

scorpion_ca said:


> You can call PCF and they will provide that amount.


I started with PCF on Apr 1 , so it's no a problem.... When I called PCF they couldn't tell me what is amount on T5, but they should tell you what was transaction amount prior Feb


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

nathan79 said:


> PCF account statements only go back to February 2015, so if adding manually you'll be missing one month, unless you can guess what your interest was for January 2015.


PCF issues statements online every month. You do download the PDFs on a monthly basis do you not? 

Gibor, asuming you are talking about the HISA account, it is just a matter of adding up what the 12 months of PCF statements tell you. There should have been a T5 if there is over $100 in interest, so I would use the T5 box in Turbotax. If you don't like that, wait until next Monday and phone PCF and ask them to mail a duplicate T5. There is plenty of time to April 30th to file.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

AltaRed said:


> There should have been a T5 if there is over $100 in interest.


I think it's $50.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

scorpion_ca said:


> I think it's $50.


Yeah, it could be.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> If you don't like that, wait until next Monday and phone PCF and ask them to mail a duplicate T5. There is plenty of time to April 30th to file.


 Yeap, I gonna do it.... the problem is that last year I called 5 times CIBC, than 2-3 times went to the manager in the branch .... only than they sent me T5 and it was for wrong person , so calling not always helps 

P.S. I have more than $700 in interest, so defimitely they should mail it


----------

